# PC-Wert schätzen lassen



## LastRebel21 (5. Februar 2017)

*PC-Wert schätzen lassen*

Hallo PCGH- Team und Community,

Ich möchte gerne meinen jetzigen PC verkaufen. Aber natürlich nicht hier. Daher möchte ich wissen, wie viel Geld ich dafür verlangen kann bzw. was der Rechner für einen Wert hat. (ungefähr)

Hier die Spezifikationen:

- Tower: Big-Tower - Xilence Interceptor Pro (schwarz)
- Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3960X OC @ 6x 4,8 GHz
- Radiator: Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiatoren SR1
- Radiator-Lüfter: 7x BitFenix Spectre KIT
- SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" SATA
- SSD: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" SATA3
- Festplatte: 3000 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte/ 7200 u/min
- 2. Festplatte: 3000 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte/ 7200 u/min
- Grafikkarte: Evga Nvidia GeForce GTX 980ti OC
- Laufwerk: Sony Optiarc BD-5300S Blu-Ray Writer
- 2. Laufwerk: Hewlett-Packard BD 340i Blu-Ray Writer
- Netzteil: 1500W Silverstone Strider SS-ST1500
- Mainboard: Asus X79 Rampage IV Extreme Watercooled
- Mainboard: Kühler(passiv): Vollkupfer-Wasserkühlungsversion
- Netzwerkkarte: Intel Gigabite 82579V 1GBit/s
- Soundkarte: Supreme FX III 7.2
- Wasserkühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - Full Nickel
- Pumpe: aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe
- Ausgleichsbehälter: Bitspower Bay Reservoir schwarz
- Anschluss-Set: Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm UV white Set
- Arbeitsspeicher: 65536MB (8x8192MB) Corsair Dominator Paltinum CL9 OC @ bis 2400
- Speicher-Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator - Acetal+Nickel
- Antivirus: G DATA Internet Security 2012
- W-LAN: Asus PCE-N15 300MBit PCI-E
- Silent-Kit: BE Quiet Dämmerungsmatten KIT
- Lüftungssteuerung: NZXT Sentry LXE external Touchscreen Fancontroller
- Beleuchtung: Kaltlichkathode (CCFL) 30 cm UV 2in1 KIT
- Betriebssystem: Win 10 Pro 64 Bit

Rechner wurde im Oktober 2012 gekauft. Die GTX 980ti habe ich erst letztes Jahr eingebaut. Habe auch schon gelesen das es ein Wertschätzungs-Bereich gibt? Will allerdings auch nicht lange warten müssen. Danke schon mal. LG


----------



## Trash123 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC-Wert schätzen lassen*

Wertschätzungen sind gemäß den Forenregeln erst ab 100 Beiträgen erlaubt.


----------



## LastRebel21 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC-Wert schätzen lassen*

Ok alles klar. Dann muss ich wohl wo anders nachfragen. Danke für die Info Trash123.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: PC-Wert schätzen lassen*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Wertschätzungen sind gemäß den Forenregeln erst ab 100 Beiträgen erlaubt.



Fast - nur im Marktplatz zu dessen Zugang man unter anderem 100 Beiträge benötigt.

--> closed.


----------

